# Competed Viv with full rock structure



## thesmiler73 (Jan 5, 2009)

Heres my completed Viv after three weeks work. First one ever made and first time owning a Beardie too, just researched the net and took the plunge. Will post more pics shortly of the build process. Spike is now moved in and loving it but looking tiny in the space.


----------



## thesmiler73 (Jan 5, 2009)

Last Picture was the bottom section only heres the full viv. Its two floors with access up through. The bottom is heated with a tube heater and the top has a ceramic heater. I also have two UV tubes, one for each floor and two spots. I have them set on digital timers so that I can create more of a natural daytime heat cycle and light cycle. 

The bottom keeps a steady 80 when the top lamp is on and drops nicely at night. The ceramic only comes on through the midday hot time bringing temp upto 110 otherwise its a steady 100 with just lamp.

Added vines and rocks since and removed the moss as crickets kept hiding away.


----------



## thesmiler73 (Jan 5, 2009)

Ground floor basic structure


----------



## thesmiler73 (Jan 5, 2009)

Top floor ready for grout


----------



## thesmiler73 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bottom section ready for grout


----------



## thesmiler73 (Jan 5, 2009)

Bottom section after first few coats of grout


----------



## thesmiler73 (Jan 5, 2009)

Top section after first few coats of grout


----------



## thesmiler73 (Jan 5, 2009)

Top section finished less rock and vines


----------



## thetomahawkkid58 (Jan 7, 2009)

top class job.......very impressive looking, im working on builing a viv at the moment and will post up pictures when done.


----------



## arm2010 (Jun 2, 2005)

Wow great job , did you create the background inside the viv or put it in once made...?


----------



## arthur cooke (Jan 22, 2008)

Very nice.
cheers arthur


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

excellent job :2thumb:


----------



## thesmiler73 (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks for all the great comments. 

I created the whole enclosure inside the viv as I grouted the floors too and painted them. Easy to clean and no gaps anywhere for crickets and grot to build up in.


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

That is just AWESOME!!:no1:


----------



## Morgan Freeman (Jan 14, 2009)

That is superb.

Please tell me how you got that colour?


----------



## airborne-baz (Aug 27, 2008)

that looks awesome mate i want to try with mine could you tell me what i need thx baz


----------



## casper1963 (Dec 10, 2007)

:notworthy::notworthy::notworthy:top job


----------



## Rexc (May 23, 2008)

Looks Awesome  Great Job


----------



## suey (Aug 21, 2008)

Well done, looks brilliant! My attempts were slightly less so! :blush:


----------



## EmeraldSapphirez (Jan 13, 2009)

Absolutely beautiful. I love seeing people spoiling their pets! -Wishes her partner was more understanding-


----------



## Velosus (Feb 26, 2008)

a very good job indeed. 

just a quick question though.... why are the two vivs joined/access? unsure as why you need this for a beardie.

good job though.

Ian


----------



## Danielle_c (Nov 3, 2008)

very cool. :2thumb:


----------



## thesmiler73 (Jan 5, 2009)

Many thanks again for all the great comments.

The colours were done with acrylic paints just mixed up as I felt and washed using sponges, one for applying colour then the other to blend it.

I did the two floor access as I couldn't fit a full 8' long enclosure as I wanted and I bought the main viv complete on Ebay for £35 with the tube heater and stat. This was originally 7' high and in poor condition around the edges. Once it was all cut down and reedged I had the size that fitted my room better. As for the access it just gives my beardie more room, if he doesnt use it then I will split it back down and look at another reptile for downstairs. So far he seems happy going up and down but prefers upstairs, but then he is only 9" long total.


----------

